# Open complaint letter to Eircom



## first_timer (31 Jan 2014)

I have just sent this message to Eircom thourgh their online complaint form, as they have no email address - as I am fuming, I am really keen to share my bad experience, so other people will avoid the same mistake - I am also not sure anyone in Eircom will read my online complaint, given their troubled relationship with technology - so this might increase my chances of my complaint getting any notice...

Dear Eircom,
I have just hung up the phone with your switching line (1800530303), having had a 30 minutes call, in which I was transferred back and forth, first talking to sales, then to tech support, then to order updates, and finally to the cancellation team.

All I was trying to achieve was to try and switch from Vodafone back to Eircom, but I was told that because I was guilty of the terrible sin of having ordered online, this had caused a lot of issues in your systems.

About 2 weeks ago, I had the terrible idea of placing an order online for phone and broadband. I got a message that i would be contacted for an appointment. I got 2 paper letters in the post to confirm my order was received. Nothing happened.

I called then today, got through to a girl in sales, she said she couldn't arrange an appointment for me and she had to transfer me to the correct department. 

I then got through to tech support, a guy there said he had no idea why the call was transferred to him, and passed me onto a girl in Order Updates.

She got me to give my details again for the third time, and she said that by default all online orders generate the error of requesting a new phone line - although I was asked online about my current phone provider etc. - therefore she had to cancel this, and she could then arrange an appointment for me.

She then passed me on to another girl, who again had no idea why I was calling and what I needed - so I gave her my details and explained the situation for the 4th time.

At this point I had been on the phone for about 25 minutes already, and was getting a sense of the mistake I had made in trying to switch back to your company.

I then asked her if she could just cancel my order - she said because I had placed the order online, she was unable to find any details of my order, and she could not cancel it.

Another gem of wisdom is your pricing and your misleading advertising. I have been quoted 35 euro for phone and broadband for 6 months, and 50 euro per month thereafter. Your ad says EVision is free for 6 months, and 10 euro per month thereafter.

I have asked the first girl, the one from sales, how much would it cost me if I was to add EVision to the new order - she said phone, bb and Evision would be still 35 for 6 months, and 60 thereafter.

In this case, your advertising would be truthful. She also said she could not update my order. When I spoke to the girl in Order Updates, she gave me a different version. She said for the first 6 months, phone+bb+evision would cost 50 euro, and 60 thereafter. That means that for the first 6 months, EVision would cost 50-35 = 15 euro!!! far from being free, and far from costing 10 euro as advertised.

I feel really sorry for the sad state of your processes and archaic systems, it is a real pity that a company should be so actively undermining their own revenue. 

Please cancel my order and my details from all of your systems, I am staying with Vodafone.
Thank you

p.s. how pitiful you don't even have an email address!I had to break this complaint into 8 different parts to make it fit into your online form


----------



## SparkRite (31 Jan 2014)

All sorts of methods of contacting Eircom here............

http://www.eircom.net/about/contact/

Including phone numbers/forums/twitter/online chat/ etc....


----------



## Purple (31 Jan 2014)

SparkRite said:


> All sorts of methods of contacting Eircom here............
> 
> http://www.eircom.net/about/contact/
> 
> Including phone numbers/forums/twitter/online chat/ etc....



I don't see an email contact address on that page.


----------



## poundhound (31 Jan 2014)

When you start using phrases such as "another gem of wisdom", it normally results in your letter being filed under B, for bin.


----------



## Purple (1 Feb 2014)

This has to be the best ever reply to a letter of complaint.


----------



## first_timer (1 Feb 2014)

@ Purple: there definitely is no email address...

@ poundhound: my letter might well be going to the bin, but so is their money spent on advertising - so many colorful leaflets everywhere, and then they are not even able to fulfill an order when it comes in? Perhaps if they did spend more time reading complaint letters, they might learn a thing or two on how to keep customers happy?


----------



## twofor1 (1 Feb 2014)

first_timer said:


> I have just sent this message to Eircom thourgh their online complaint form, as they have no email address -




Try canwehelp@eircom.ie

I have an on-going issue for several months that remains un resolved.

I have given up 1901 and web chat as they are too time consuming and frustrating.

The people at can we help are no better at resolving the issue but at least it's not time consuming and I have a documentary trail of numerous emails and their replys, regarding this same unresolved issue.


----------



## Time (2 Feb 2014)

Purple said:


> This has to be the best ever reply to a letter of complaint.


This always makes me chuckle.


----------



## AgathaC (2 Feb 2014)

I don't believe eircom takes customer feedback on board. I have filled online forms, at their request, following specific issues, and have not even received an acknowledgement of points I made. Nor have I seen any change in their approach, following the feedback given.
As a general rule, in making a complaint to any organisation or company, I recommend outlining the key points succinctly, then stating what it is you want, as an outcome.


----------



## Purple (3 Feb 2014)

Time said:


> This always makes me chuckle.



That's brilliant! The unfortunate thing is that if the letter was sent today it would be taken seriously.


----------



## dub_nerd (3 Feb 2014)

When Eircom screwed up my very first order for broadband ("Eircom i-stream" as it was then known) I eventually found out the reason we were going in circles was because the department for telephone orders was in no way coordinated with the department for online orders. I see nothing has changed in over ten years.


----------



## Bronte (3 Feb 2014)

Great letter First timer.  Await the next instalment...


----------



## first_timer (3 Feb 2014)

Thanks Bronte, I took Sparkrite's advise and decided after phone and complaint form to try one other method of contact - so I posted on their forum, and i was lucky enough to get a response. (link below)
[broken link removed]  
They have confirmed my order has been cancelled, as I eventually requested on the forum, so I have no obligation towards them and I am free to shop around for a better deal, or a decent deal with a better company -hurray!!!
and the Vodafone guy called today to say they noticed I was going over my broadband allowance, and would I be interested in a different package with them? and yes, I can also get a free new modem if i commit to 12 months...
I thought that was pretty decent of them, so I will probably go for it!
UPC might be slightly better, but we'd have to do an expensive upgrade of our alarm, and I'm not too interested in TV either as we have free to view.
So I think in the end we were really lucky to not get hitched by Eircom - happy ending, and a few lessons learned!


----------



## Bronte (4 Feb 2014)

first_timer said:


> - so I posted on their forum, and i was lucky enough to get a response. (link below)


 
That's a brillant link.  And love the non response from the person dealing with complaints on there.  Looks like a template reply that says nothing, a stock apology and does not deal with all your points, while passing the buck up to non entitites where nothing will be done about the abysmal customer service.  How do organisations get away with this carry on.  Good to know that I should avoid Eircom and that Vodafone are much better.


----------



## Firefly (4 Feb 2014)

Time said:


> This always makes me chuckle.



Best thing I have read on the Interweb in yonks!!


----------



## foggylad (11 Feb 2014)

Eircom's 1901 service has become a joke, seems impossible to get speak to an agent these days, it's so frustrating and a waste of time, what's happening there?


----------



## Guns N Roses (11 Feb 2014)

foggylad said:


> Eircom's 1901 service has become a joke, seems impossible to get speak to an agent these days, it's so frustrating and a waste of time, what's happening there?


 
IMO Eircom has been going downhill for a number of years now. We finally left them last year after many years with them. Definately the worst customer service in any service provider that I have ever experienced. We now get a superior service with Vodafone for half the price. Customer service with Eircom is virtually non existant.

We will never ever be going back to them!!!!!!


----------



## stobear (11 Feb 2014)

They are a dinosaur company, dropped the phone line and consolidated all my services to UPC (not connected in anyway btw). About 8 years ago I moved house and needed a phone line connected, I was originally told it would take 8 weeks, I emailed the CEO and had a phone connection the next day.


----------



## cmalone (15 Feb 2014)

*Eircom Complaints*

Waste of time complaining- but if you want another email address - ccm@eircom.ie

It's always funny reading their 'standardised' replies.

After a while, when you know you have a stock of emails/ phone calls- do an 'access request' under data protection acts- 6.35 euro fee, but they will never be able to 'find' all your data, so you can appeal to office of data protection commissioner, etc.

Make them work!


----------

